# 2007 big bear axles



## BBadBoy (May 22, 2011)

I was wondering if the rear axles on the 400 irs are different lengths. 
I'm trying to get my bike back together after several years of being 
Scattered everywhere. Somehow parts from another big bear got mixed into
the pile as well. 
I just pulled the right side so I know it's correct but the only 1 I have close to
that length is about 1" shorter. I haven't been able to find any specs so if anybody knows or has a link I could go to it would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like they are different part numbers, so they could very well be different lengths. I'll dig some more.


----------



## BBadBoy (May 22, 2011)

Right side is longer. Took me a few days but I got it all figured out.


----------

